# dialer... brauche hilfe...



## Anonymous (11 April 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade eben meine Telefonrechnung angeschaut und musste feststellen dass sich ein Dialer auf einen Rechner sich unbemerkt eingewählt hat. 
Die Telefonnummer die dieser Dialer anwählt ist die 0190 67588.
Diese Nummer ist laut Telekom an die BT (Germany) GmbH Co. KG verkauft/vermietet worden. Die Verbindung ist laut Rechnung 2 Stunden 14 Minuten und 22 Sekunden aufrecht erhalten worden... Der Gesamtschaden beträgt 215,03 Euro. Ich habe heute schon mit der BT(Germany) GmbH telefoniert. Laut ihnen wurde diese Nummer nur von ihnen weitervermietet... 
Nun hab ich mehrere fragen. also einen Dialer habe ich noch nicht gefunden auf einen der Rechner bin jedoch noch weiter am schauen... Was soll ich nun weiter machen?  Ich habe zwar schon dafür gesorgt das sich kein weiterer Dialer einwählen kann ( vom DSL-ISDN Router schon ISDN stecker gezogen). Sprich es läuft nur noch alles über DSL. 
Wie ich auf eurer Seite gelesen habe darf eine 0190 Nummer nur 1 Stunde eingewählt sein... Was soll ich nun machen ?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für Eure hilfe...

MfG
Basti


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2005)

Wie kommst Du darauf, dass da ein Dialer am Werk war? Außerdem werden deratige Verbindungen spätestens nach 59,59 Minuten getrennt. Außerdem - von wann ist die Telefonrechnung? Gerade eben war die Nummer nicht geschaltet.


----------



## Der Jurist (11 April 2005)

@ Basti

In solchen Fällen gerne genommen:  Der Erste-Hilfe-Kasten des Forums. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken und einen Blick reinwerfen.


----------



## Anonymous (11 April 2005)

Hallo, 

erstmal danke für deine schnelle hilfe,

Die Rechnung ist die normale Telekom abrechnung wo die Leistungen wie DSL Anschluss usw. drauf sind... es handelt sich um die von April... die verbindungen wurden vom 3.3.05 bis 2.4.05 gemacht... 
es muss sich um einen dialer handeln... da mir von der telekom heute mitgeteilt wurde das diese nummer sich über das internet eingewählt haben soll... (weis aber nicht woher die das wissen)... 
Ich habe gerade noch einmal einen 2t rechner hier durchgescannt und auch dialer gefunden.
Kann aber leider nicht sagen welche... muss ich sofort noch einmal durchschaune..

MfG
Basti


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2005)

Basti schrieb:
			
		

> es muss sich um einen dialer handeln... da mir von der telekom heute mitgeteilt wurde das diese nummer sich über das internet eingewählt haben soll... (weis aber nicht woher die das wissen)...


Selbst die allerwindigsten Anbieter verwenden keine 0190er Nummern mehr für Dialerprogramme. Seit dem 14.12.2003 sind dieses in Deutschland nicht mehr statthaft und somit besteht von Haus aus keine Zahlungsverpflichtung mehr für Internetverbindungen über Dialer, die 0190er Nummern verwenden. Wenn Du die Auskunft schriftlich hast, dann wäre das gut. Damit wäre der Nachweis erbracht, warum nicht zu zahlen wäre. Bei einer mündlichen Auskunft, wird die Klärung des Falles wohl noch auf sich warten lassen.
Mich irretiert jedoch die lange Einwahl von über 2 Stunden. Ist das eine einzige Verbindung oder setzen sich mehrere Verbindungen zu dieser Verbindungszeit zusammen?


----------



## Anonymous (11 April 2005)

Hallo,

Das mit der länge hab ich noch einmal angeschaut und den fehler gefunden... es handelt sich um 24 verbindungen... wann und wie lange sie getätigt wurden kann ich leider erst morgen sagen... da ich erst morgen die Auflistung der Telekom bekommen werde... 

Die Aussage das diese Nummer über das Internet ging werde ich versuch mir morgen schriftlich von der Telekom zu holen...

Ich bedanke mich für schonmal für die schnelle Hilfe

MfG
Basti


----------



## Anonymous (12 April 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt die Nummer nochmal nachschauen lassen die obere angabe scheint nicht zu stimmen von der nummer...

die nummern die angewählt wurden sind

0190877433        19 mal
0190870121        einmal
0190877133        einmal
0190877434        dreimal

kennt jemand diese nummern ?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für die hilfe

Basti


----------



## technofreak (12 April 2005)

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno.asp
damit können die (Haupt)betreiber der Nummern ermittelt werden 
0190877433  


> BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. OHG
> Barthstr. 22
> 80339 München


0190870121  & 0190877133 


> Deutsche Telekom AG Zentrale
> Friedrich-Ebert-Allee 140
> 53113 Bonn


0190877434 


> DTMS - Deutsche Telefon- und
> Marketing Services AG
> Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5
> 55124 Mainz


----------



## TSCoreNinja (12 April 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> die nummern die angewählt wurden sind
> 0190877433        19 mal


Vielleicht hilfts weiter: Google liefert zum Suchbegriff  "0190-877433" diesen Beitrag
 hier . Mein Webbrowser Konquerer zeigt dies allerdings nicht an, Quelltextansicht liefert: 


> Wir nutzen das "professionelle Buchhaltungsprogramm für kleine und mittlere Betreibe", den "Lexware buchhalter pro" 2005.
> <Fragen, die sich im Rahmen der Installation des Programmes, insbesondere zur Vorbereitung der DATEV-Daten Übernahme ergeben, haben wir an die zuständige Hotline gerichtet. Da man dort überfragt war, versprach man uns eine Rückantwort per Fax. Eine solche Antwort haben wir nicht erhalten.
> Anschliessend wurden alle Fragen nochmals in einem zweiseitigen Dokument zusammengefasst und per Mail zugeschickt. Keine Reaktion.
> Also werden andere fachkundige Externe eingeschaltet. Und schliesslich klappt alles - bis es dann an den elektronischen Import der DATEV-Daten geht
> ...


Benutzt bei Euch jemand Lexware Programme?
Gruesse,
TSCN


----------



## Reducal (12 April 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> 0190877433
> 0190870121
> 0190877133
> 0190877434


Alle vier Nummern gehören auf jeden Fall zu *telefonischen* "Mehrwert"-diensten. Die Preisansage wird von der T-Com automatisch eingespielt.




> [Spekulation, an] Es soll schon Geweinnoptimierungen geben haben, bei denen parallel zu den üblichen und durchaus legalen Telefonanrufen zusätzlich ein illegales Dialerprogramm eingesetzt worden sein soll, dass die Steigerung der Umsatzzahlen bewirkte. Der Nutznieß behauptete stets, dass alles "Anrufe" via Telefon gewesen sein sollen oder befand sich im Ausland und konnte schon allein deshalb nicht befragt werden. Ohne Nachweis eines Computerdialers war es Essig mit den Behauptungen. [Spekulation, aus]


----------



## Anonymous (12 April 2005)

Hallo,

danke nochmal für die schnelle Hilfe... Das Lexware Programm wird bei uns in der Buchhaltung verwendet... also müssten die Kosten daher kommen... komsich komisch... 
werde ich bei Lexware einmal anfragen müssen...
Damit ist das Thema eigendlich geclosed da sich meine fragen erübrigt haben... 

Danke für eure wirklich schnelle und gute Hilfe...

Gruss
Basti


----------

